# Your Dream (Home) Kitchen



## mr drinky (Dec 25, 2012)

Not that I am trying to improve my current kitchen, but I am angling to move to either Portland ME or Minneapolis in the next couple of years. Anyhow, I have started the mental process of creating my kick-a&& kitchen of the future. 

First on my list would be a National Combi Oven. 

Sure, it is 10k. But the 61 model avoids a lot of infrastructure tweaks that are necessary for the bigger commercial models and would be unrealistic for the home. 

What's on your home kitchen wish list? 

k.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Dec 25, 2012)

I really only desire a pro slicer at the moment. That could change in an instant. I stilll have a few years left in the military (read: moving) before I get serious. I used one of those in the kitchen I worked in years ago, what is your desire with it? I.e. what are you going to make?


----------



## mr drinky (Dec 25, 2012)

I like the versatility in that it can reduce other gadgets, for instance it has a sous vide setup. Also with setting the humidity you can steam food on one end and dehydrate on another. And the programability with some models is intriguing. 

My other desire is a double set of drawer dish washers. 

Edit: I meant Rational and not National in the OP.

k.


----------



## stevenStefano (Dec 25, 2012)

We have one of that exact Rational Combi Oven in work. We also have a much larger older one and the newer one is lightyears ahead of it. Much much quieter and faster, everything is so much better. Pretty cool how you can have different things cooking their own program on each shelf


----------



## Zwiefel (Dec 25, 2012)

we investigated the "dishwasher drawers" a few years ago when we remodeled the kitchen. Decided against it...they are really cool, but at the end of the day, even with only the 2 of us, we have plenty of volume for a standard size and it was MUCH cheaper.

I think I made one big mistake in my remodel: getting a Dacor "Pro Style" 6-burner cooktop. It's a fine unit, quite comparable to the competitive products from wolf, thermidor, etc. I would now get a true commercial unit from the local restaurant supply joint. two main reasons: MUCH easier to keep clean, and better heat output.

Would have also liked a commercial venting system, but that is truly impractical in my kitchen...I make do with my 1500CFM island hood pretty well though.


----------



## mr drinky (Dec 25, 2012)

I also would love to have a pasta station where I could hook up one of these torchio pasta presses. 

k.


----------



## WildBoar (Dec 25, 2012)

We were discouraged from going w/ the double drawer dishwashers when we redid our kitchen last year. Not that much water/ energy savings, and they tend to leak a lot (according to some applicance repairmen and plumbers).

I'm digging that pasta press -- I have not seen a manual press like that before. All I ever see are cheap, crappy electric ones, or big $$$$ commercial ones. I think a press like that is now on my kitchen wish list -- thanks for showing that!


----------



## ajhuff (Dec 25, 2012)

I want a deck oven with steam injection, a proofer and a rack washer. Why the hell does it take 70-90 minutes to wash dishes at home but I can do it in 3 at work?

Also, I'm tired of refrigerators and a cupboard. I want a walk-in and a dry storage room. Would also like an equipment room.

-AJ


----------



## ecchef (Dec 25, 2012)

_If_ I was was going to remodel, and _if_ it wasn't so ugly/massive/noisy, I'd have a commercial dish washer, like an AM-14 or something. Run anything through it and 90 seconds later...clean & sanitized!


----------



## DwarvenChef (Dec 25, 2012)

I have an ad I cut out of a kitchen that was finished in dark wood but the walls where all bookshelves. I LOVE that picture and plan to add a shelving system like it when we get our own place.

Wish I could find that pic on line...


----------



## jmforge (Dec 25, 2012)

Aga.........the kind that also heats your hot water for your house. Oh, and a farmhouse in someplace like France or Belgium built around it. Next question.:lol2:


----------



## JohnnyChance (Dec 25, 2012)

See Warren's.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Dec 25, 2012)

mr drinky said:


> First on my list would be a National Combi Oven.
> 
> Sure, it is 10k. But the 61 model avoids a lot of infrastructure tweaks that are necessary for the bigger commercial models and would be unrealistic for the home.k.



It does still require 240v 3 phase to run though. Could be an issue. And it STARTS at $10,800. Plenty of options to get it close to $15k easily.

Also, what does the optional ethernet port let you do? Software/firmware updates? Sounds cool. Also curious about the "marine" and "prison" options.


----------



## mr drinky (Dec 25, 2012)

ecchef said:


> _If_ I was was going to remodel, and _if_ it wasn't so ugly/massive/noisy, I'd have a commercial dish washer, like an AM-14 or something. Run anything through it and 90 seconds later...clean & sanitized!



As a former dishwasher, I agree and have always wanted that. 



WildBoar said:


> We were discouraged from going w/ the double drawer dishwashers when we redid our kitchen last year. Not that much water/ energy savings, and they tend to leak a lot (according to some applicance repairmen and plumbers).
> 
> I'm digging that pasta press -- I have not seen a manual press like that before. All I ever see are cheap, crappy electric ones, or big $$$$ commercial ones. I think a press like that is now on my kitchen wish list -- thanks for showing that!



With the dish drawer thing, I think I would still like to to give them a shot when the time comes if they are good products. I just really love the idea of running half/small loads. I think it comes for my dishwashing days -- get'em in, get'em out. Maybe a full size and one drawer would be good 



DwarvenChef said:


> I have an ad I cut out of a kitchen that was finished in dark wood but the walls where all bookshelves. I LOVE that picture and plan to add a shelving system like it when we get our own place.
> 
> Wish I could find that pic on line...



And the bookshelf idea just sounds AMAZING. That is on my list now too. 

k.


----------



## stereo.pete (Dec 25, 2012)

Obviously, it is unrealistic but I would love a restaurant grade fryer in my kitchen so I could easily whip up batches of my favorite fried chicken (Thomas Keller).


----------



## mr drinky (Dec 25, 2012)

JohnnyChance said:


> It does still require 240v 3 phase to run though. Could be an issue. And it STARTS at $10,800. Plenty of options to get it close to $15k easily.
> 
> Also, what does the optional ethernet port let you do? Software/firmware updates? Sounds cool. Also curious about the "marine" and "prison" options.



There is a single phase 61 from what I understand. Maybe not the one I linked to, but I think the electric version (not gas) is single phase.

k.


----------



## mr drinky (Dec 25, 2012)

Of course I would need a proper place for this piece of equipment: vintage, refurbished berkel slicer.

k.


----------



## mr drinky (Dec 25, 2012)

DwarvenChef said:


> I have an ad I cut out of a kitchen that was finished in dark wood but the walls where all bookshelves.



It is not dark wood, but how about this bookshelf. That might handle all of your books 

k.


----------



## mr drinky (Dec 25, 2012)

And a version of this 'wine cube' would be really cool to store all the bouteille de vin.

k.


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Dec 26, 2012)

ajhuff said:


> I want a deck oven with steam injection, a proofer and a rack washer. Why the hell does it take 70-90 minutes to wash dishes at home but I can do it in 3 at work?
> 
> Also, I'm tired of refrigerators and a cupboard. I want a walk-in and a dry storage room. Would also like an equipment room.
> 
> -AJ



Yeah, you read my mind. Except that I would like this in a large cottage on a pig and inchelium garlic farm.


----------



## eaglerock (Dec 26, 2012)

How big is your kitchen  ?

all i want is a gas stove and more storage


----------



## Chifunda (Dec 26, 2012)

eaglerock said:


> ...all i want is a gas stove



Roger that. I hate my m&%[email protected]*&^$#ing electric stove. :curse:


----------



## mano (Dec 26, 2012)

The more sh!t you have the more sh!t you have to take care of. Pro kitchens are about utility. 

Things I like best in my remodel are self-close drawers, soft close cabinet doors, pot filler, lots of well placed outlets and a functional small appliance "garage". Also like the dispose-all air switch, huge sink and good lighting. Lots of counter space let me and the missus cook together without violence.

Wish I had a vacuum sealer, an extra dishwasher, another sink, a salamander, a wall double oven and a 48" cook top. A walk-in would be terrific! Also a computer station or flat screen to check out instructional videos and recipes on the fly.

Induction is easier to clean and gives the same high heat and versatility as gas, at least for me. Someone makes an induction range top that lets you move pots and pans all over and remembers what the temp should be.

I like your pasta station with the overhang.


----------



## Jmadams13 (Dec 26, 2012)

This is my dream range. My bits move just looking at it

http://www.frenchranges.com/col_sully2200.shtml


----------



## ajhuff (Dec 26, 2012)

Funny. My dream kitchen would NOT have an island. Currently have one now and I HATE constantly walking around it.

-AJ


----------



## mr drinky (Dec 26, 2012)

mano said:


> Things I like best in my remodel are self-close drawers, soft close cabinet doors, pot filler, lots of well placed outlets and a functional small appliance "garage". Also like the dispose-all air switch, huge sink and good lighting. Lots of counter space let me and the missus cook together without violence.
> 
> Wish I had a vacuum sealer, an extra dishwasher, another sink, a salamander, a wall double oven and a 48" cook top. A walk-in would be terrific! Also a computer station or flat screen to check out instructional videos and recipes on the fly.



Boy, you hit on a lot of good ones. I recently rented a place with those self/soft close drawers and cabinets. I really liked them. 

As for the walk-in, it would be cool, but I think I would side with a root cellar that is accessed from (or near) the kitchen. Might as well use the earth to cool instead of paying $70-150 per month on an electric bill for a walk-in. Alternatively, a large walk-in pantry with a second fridge would be another option, but I have a garage that serves as a perfectly good cooler form much of the year 

k.


----------



## mr drinky (Dec 26, 2012)

ajhuff said:


> Funny. My dream kitchen would NOT have an island. Currently have one now and I HATE constantly walking around it.
> 
> -AJ



I am with you on this one BUT the island I have now works pretty good. In the past, I didn't like islands because a lot of them had sinks on them, and the dirty dishes would pile up next to my food prep area and food, and then i would have to transfer the prepped food to my cooktop. The island I have now has my cooktop on it and works for me. I prep on one side and can still reach across to stir things even if I am not in front of the stove. I also don't have to move my food. Everything is prepped and lined up near the top of stove for cooking.

k.


----------



## mano (Dec 26, 2012)

mr drinky said:


> Boy, you hit on a lot of good ones. I recently rented a place with those self/soft close drawers and cabinets. I really liked them.
> k.



I bought them in bulk on line and put them in myself at a fraction of what a contractor would charge. IIRC they were called Blum blumotion. A big scratch 'n dent fridge in the garage is our walk-in.


----------



## Miles (Dec 26, 2012)

I wish I had more space physically, def more storage and counter space. Would love a proper hood and another oven, prob a convection unit. Larger refrigeration and freezer would be great. Better cooktop with a chargrill. Larger sink. A second dishwasher. Basically, I'd love a hybrid of a pro and resi kitchen.


----------



## EdipisReks (Dec 26, 2012)

any dream kitchen of mine would have a modern wood fired oven.


----------



## WildBoar (Dec 26, 2012)

Get more fridge/ freezer space then you think you need. Wish we would have ponied up for large fridge and freezer during our project last year. At the time, the Maytag seemed plenty big, plus it was only a couple years old. It seemed silly to drop a few thousand $. But we now are constantly short on freezer space, and often need more refrigeration space (leading up to dinners, etc.). Will probably wind up w/ installing a fridge/ freezer in the basement to get more space.

More then 1 sink is great, and make one as friggin' big as you can fit into the space. And go single basin only -- no two or three compartments, as it makes it tough to wash bigger pots and pans, etc. A high faucet is helpful as well.

Run more electrical circuits then your electrician says you need, so you can use various applicances, etc. without danger of popping circuit breakers. And put in a ton of ceiling lights! Hanging a couple pendants over an island does not make for proper working light. We consulted a real lighting designer and wound up with 3x the amount of fixtures the architect put on the plans. Oh, and undercabinet lights can help if you will be prepping below wall cabinets.


----------



## EdipisReks (Dec 26, 2012)

+1 on the single basin sink. my apartment was barely updated since the 50s, before I moved in, and I was pleased when the owner put in a big and deep single sink.


----------



## mr drinky (Dec 26, 2012)

I personally like double basins, but they have to be big. I really dislike small basins or when they throw in that token tiny vegetable basin that is completely useless. Something like this is my preference. 

k.


----------



## WildBoar (Dec 26, 2012)

Hmmm, looking at that pic the basins are too small for washing decent-sized pots/ pans, roasting pans, baking sheets, etc.


----------



## mr drinky (Dec 26, 2012)

WildBoar said:


> Hmmm, looking at that pic the basins are too small for washing decent-sized pots/ pans, roasting pans, baking sheets, etc.



They might be. I don't know the exact specs, but they look bigger than mine and I can fit an 8 qt all-clad stock pot in the both of my sink bowls. I have an Elkay that is similar to this one in size. Regardless, in the end I would rather two separate sinks. One with a pull-down faucet like in restaurants (that is what I have now), and another large-bowled regular sink with a foot pedal to turn on the water. 

Btw, I also like the stainless drainers attached to the sinks. They are all over Europe, but they are hard to find here in the US. 

k.


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Dec 27, 2012)

Dude, I bet you guys my left nut I have the smallest kitchen of anyone here. 76"x90", that has a double basin sink, full sized fridge, cruddy electric stove, and some cabinets. I am the kitchen island in this one. You cant have the stove door and the fridge door open at the same time, and I have to move the stove to open one of the cabinet doors on the bottom all the way. The cabinets hold my BlendTek, KitchenAid Mixer with a gazillion attachments, dishes, a surprising array of spices, rice cooker, pots, pans, a large collection of honey, waffle maker, krumkake maker, blend stick, cookie and pizza sheets, crock pot, and cereal boxes. I am pretty sure that I pump more food out of this kitchen than anyone on the block as I have people over for dinner almost every night. Wish I could just stop my knife/ razor/ fountain pen/ watch/ hoodie/ book ADs and save up a simple $1000 for a Big Green Egg and toss the beloved barely working BBQ out so that my "kitchen" space could grow just a little bit.


----------



## DwarvenChef (Dec 27, 2012)

mr drinky said:


> It is not dark wood, but how about this bookshelf. That might handle all of your books
> 
> k.



Very nice  I could hope it would hold them all


----------



## apicius9 (Dec 27, 2012)

Some great ideas here, but since Hawaii has no lottery, they don't really help me much  

I was always wondering about a modular work surface that would hide some appliances underneath it, e.g. you push a button and your slicer comes up, push it again, it disappears and you have work surface again. Easier than shlepping the things there every time you need them. Of course, I would need a coffee station with water hook-up. A friend had a rolling wooden (cherry) cabinet custom made that I love. On one side he has a reasonably powerful wok burner with a propane bottle below, on the other side he can cool beer kegs up to 50l and there is a tab on top. Talk about a party station  walk in wine storage would be great, but a few wine fridges with different temperatures would also be o.k. 

I love open kitchen concepts, so a bar that opens into the dining area would be a must - and since we have one, an extra sink, fridge, ice maker etc for a functioning bar would also be nice. And the open kitchen also requires a powerful hood - powerful enough to roast coffee without starting the sprinkler system... And I like the idea of having a pc station with web access in the kitchen - especially if I can also use it to monitor or control the temperature of my woodfire pizza oven outside 

Stefan


----------



## kalaeb (Dec 27, 2012)

I have always had a thing for dyed concrete counter tops. If I had my choice...and I don't that is what I would get. I would couple that with walnut cabinets and LOTS of lighting, a center island with a produce sink and a pot faucet over my 6 burner/one center grill stove with a quiet hood vent that vents to the outside. (why the heck do they make vents that vent back inside)


----------



## NO ChoP! (Dec 27, 2012)

+1 to whoever said they hate electric stovetops. Our new house has this hightech digi Bosch stovetop...I hate the damn thing. It is either too hot or too cold, never perfect. Miss my stand alone gas unit.

The double decker electric convection ovens are pretty sweet, though...


----------



## mano (Dec 27, 2012)

mr drinky said:


> I personally like double basins, but they have to be big.
> k.



To some people a 240 gyuto is big, huge. My sink is adequate at 29" x 16 x 10. 

Why are double basins important to you?


----------



## mr drinky (Dec 27, 2012)

mano said:


> To some people a 240 gyuto is big, huge. My sink is adequate at 29" x 16 x 10.
> 
> Why are double basins important to you?



It has to do with how I hand wash dishes. I keep one basin half filled with hot soapy water in the morning and again while I cook in the evening -- so I wash as I go. With one basin I can't do that, as you just end up rinsing food, protein juices, etc into the dish water. I also find that there are circumstance when having segregated wash bowls is handy (when dealing with proteins for instance). But mostly, it is related to hand washing dishes that can't go in the dishwasher. I've become very efficient in use of water, and when I have to hand wash in single-basin sinks, I end up using a lot more water. 

k.


----------



## DSChief (Jan 31, 2013)

shots of my man Cave AKA Kitchen


----------



## SpikeC (Jul 5, 2013)

I smell fried spam..........


----------

